# gauged/stretched ears



## kimmy (Apr 15, 2007)

i know i can't be the only one here with them...so for those of you have them, what size are you at/going to and where do you like to get your jewelry from?


----------



## TeaCup (Apr 15, 2007)

I have an 8 gauge, but at one time I had a 0 gauge. I love them! 

They can be really artsy/classy if you know how to pull them off. I love, love, love hanging ornate gauges because theyre so beautiful! But, I also have a thing for wooden plugs.

http://www.bodyartforms.com/images/bonequiver.jpg

^ Those are currently what I have in. They kinda just look like really thick hoop earrings. Also, Bodyartforms.com is great for cheap, high quality fun!

The only thing that bothers me is when people wear the hollow ones and dont clean the ears. Sorry, but I dont wanna see your ear goo! 

Also, now tha I think on it, I wouldnt go bigger than a zero because of job issues (most people dont really notice Zeros if you have long hair) and the simple fact that it takes FOREVER for them to unstretch.

But I love gauged ears! and im currently trying to get back down to a zero


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't stretch but my friends who do actually went their piercers. It seems better that way, just because they would know of all people


----------



## eighmii (Apr 15, 2007)

I used to be up to 7/16th 

But I had to let them close up for work. (I work at The Cheesecake Factory. Very strict.)

They got all the way down to about a 12g, and I didnt even get the cat-butt effect. I havent worn anything in them at all since I took them out though.. Regular earrings still dont really work.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 18, 2007)

"Cat-butt" effect,.. LOL. I dont think I have ever heard it put like that before! IMO- I think having your piercer stretch them is probably a good idea,.. my sister has tons of various gage piercings and hers all look very nice. All mine are just the standards,.. I just have a ton of them.


----------



## Korms (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine used to be stretched to 12mm (I'm from the UK, so it's mm here rather than gauge).  I self-stretched and they were fine, I had to take them out though because of my job.  My ears are now back to exactly the size they were before stretching!


----------



## MissHeidi (Apr 19, 2007)

I've had all the way up to 0g.  Then I took them out for about 3 months, but I can stick plugs back in if I start at 8 and every other day work up... 2g still goes in nicely.  The very nice part of it is that you look at my lobes and you'd never guess I had slightly larger than 0g, and yet I can still wear decently big plugs.  I don't know if everyone's lobes do this...


----------



## lilacsandlolita (Apr 19, 2007)

My boyfriend has a double zero and they look really good. However my personal opinion is that girls shouldn't go larger than a two because then their ears will never shrink back and it just looks weird to me. Mine were a 4 for quite some time and they looked nice. If you get tunnels you can wear hoop earrings through them. Ive seen a lot of girls do that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot Topic has some really cute ones for girls like:

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/sto...177024  759874

I had those but they were magenta-ish


----------



## cyens (Apr 19, 2007)

I have them streched for about 8 years now, so they wont in anyways de-stretch. I used to take them out and they would shrink, but now they wont and im stuck with them. I'm a jeweler, I make jewelry in precious metal, thats my trade. I dont like buying body jewelry because I think its over priced, and Since I have all the equipments, I made myself 18kt gold stretchers, looks a lil' more apropriate when you sell real jewelry eh... No one ever noticed my earing are stretched the way it looks, people thinks I have " normal " earings. If I show them what it is, they freak out hahaha, but I'm a lil' too old to try to freak out everyone that steps in my store.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilacsandlolita* 

 
_My boyfriend has a double zero and they look really good. However my personal opinion is that girls shouldn't go larger than a two because then their ears will never shrink back and it just looks weird to me. Mine were a 4 for quite some time and they looked nice. If you get tunnels you can wear hoop earrings through them. Ive seen a lot of girls do that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot Topic has some really cute ones for girls like:

http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/sto...177024  759874

I had those but they were magenta-ish_

 
those are hella cute! my hot topic never has those ones though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm at a 00g right now...idk how much bigger (if any) i'm going to go, but i noticed that alot of the girly jewelry doesn't go much bigger than 2g.


----------



## Naked Lunch (Apr 22, 2007)

I had mine to 1/2 inch and took them out about 2 years ago. They will not close and I can fit about a 4g in them now. My friends who are tattoo artists would do them for me and give me free plugs, or plugs that didn't fit them anymore.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm at a 23mm (15/16 inch) in my lower holes and 00g in my uppers (and 6g in my cartilage - NOT fun).  Took me around 3 years to get here.  I purchase jewelry from BMEShop, Anatometal, SteelSkin, ColdSteel, Tribalectic... um.. lots of places.

The fact that I'm a body piercer KIND OF helps my stretching though.

*note: for the above, the reason your ears won't close is because you've torn them at some point.  I've seen ears larger than 2 inches close back to normal holes, but only because they stretched properly - 1 gauge size at a time every 6-8+ weeks.  Once you've torn them, you're done for in the closing department, and most of the time your ears will end up looking like little cat's butts, rather than smooth holes.*


----------



## Sonya Adams (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_those are hella cute! my hot topic never has those ones though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm at a 00g right now...idk how much bigger (if any) i'm going to go, but i noticed that alot of the girly jewelry doesn't go much bigger than 2g._

 
Try Anatometal for girly jewelry (or glasswearstudios or wildcat.co.uk).  AWESOME stuff all the way into the inches.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to be up to 1/2 inch, but I took them out for my job (law enforcement). I stretched myself, and I used kaos softwear to stretch to the bigger sizes. Not recommended, but it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took them out 4 months ago, and one side shrunk to 12 gauge and looks fine. The other side shrunk to...0 gauge. It won't go any farther. I'm wearing a 12ga in there, too, but it looks a little....saggy. No cat ass effect, just...saggy. I keep talking nice to it, but it just. won't. shrink.

I miss my big ear holes.


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 25, 2007)

Imagine what you'd look like when you are an old and decrepid with stretched out holes in your earlobes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gauges aren't that bad if you keep them small.
That's just what I think.


----------



## enraptured (Apr 25, 2007)

I think gauges are beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had mine for 5 years. I started off stretching with a "kit" my good friend made for me - full of tapers, plugs, etc. I stopped at 00g (which I had for a while), and ended up going down to 2g for a while. I purchased a lot of my stuff from www.bodyartforms.com and www.glasswearstudios.com. I took mine out a little over a year ago, and they've shrunken all the way down to about 16g. I don't have any sag, any tearing, etc. They still stretch super easily too - I can fit an 8g in no problem, but normally, they're only around 16g. I don't even wear anything in my ears anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd really like to go back up to a 2g. I still have all of my favorite stuff in that size. 

I actually love large gauges on girls. I think it looks fantastic.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm at 5/8" (or 11/16" if the plugs aren't double domed) for the "first" piercings, 14, 16, and 6g on the rest of my lobe.


I get most of my jewelry on Body Art Forms.




​


----------



## thestarsfall (May 28, 2007)

Currently at 6mm (2ga roughly) and I have some sweet wooden plugs from BMEshop that my bf bought me.  Although I think I have the urge to stretch again...I was originally going to just stay at this gauge...but I dunno...

My bf is, I think, at 7/16th and I want him to get up much bigger than that cuz he just looks so hot with them...he stretched much faster than I did, and keeps going on about how he "beat me" in gauges. haha...

all my other piercings are either 14 or 16 ga.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

I have 00's in my ears right now. I've had them like this for... 3 years now I think.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 24, 2007)

im at a 00g, 
i dont plan on going bigger.


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 26, 2007)

i dont have them, but i do love them. i find they really attractive in girls for some reason. lol. id like to get some but im going to be a teacher and i think its a no-no.


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 4, 2007)

I love my gauged out ears. My lowest lobe piercings are 00 and 0 in the left and right ears respectively, my middle set is 8 and my last set is basically just a standard poke. (I can wear anything like.. 14 and smaller). Personally, I live for good glass plugs because I found that with stone and naturals I can't get the kind of matched pair I want. And glass is so shiny.

They drive my mother crazy, and confuse the hell out of my grandmother, but really that has so little to do with why I like them. But, it is entertaining.

Oh, and if I wear tunnels in the first set you can see my tattoos through them.


----------



## cocolette (Dec 4, 2007)

i only just noticed this thread and i didnt know anyone would be into this sort thing, i was at 16mm and 17mm before my son now they are about 5mm both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( im planning on streaching them to 20.
BMEZINE.com is amazing, everone should go on the mblog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



coco xxx


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 8, 2007)

Mine are at a 2gauge, I think, or maybe a four.  I really can't remember!  But I absolutely love them!  I usually wear hollow plugs so I can still wear normal earrings with bigger stoppers on them.  Because I am such a lazy ass, I buy most of my jewelry for them at Hot Topic, or get them in advance as birthday/Christmas presents.   The only thing I don't like about them is the smell that accumulates when you don't clean them, which is on par with rotting onions and feet.  I really should clean them more.


----------



## nibjet (Dec 8, 2007)

3/4"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like kaossoftwear.com and bodyartforms.com for jewelry


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 9, 2007)

Agh, I recently tried to stretch up to 0ga, and even though I was at 2ga and my double flared plugs could poke in and out without pain (so it was like I was 1ga ish) it still hurt like a bitch to stretch.  And then it kept hurting for like two days and I couldn't take it so I took them out and it turns out I tore some of my ear (like split during stretching) so it was bleeding for a while...and super sore.  

So now I am still at 2ga, and have to wait a longer time so that it can heal and get back to where I was before...

The other thing was that I had to switch off my natural plugs cuz they were giving me a rash/allergic reaction...and then I accidentally dropped one down the sink


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

I would like to stretch to a 12 or 10 gauge so I can wear some spirals (i.e. Goddess Spirals).  They really start to look impressive at 10 gauge.

Currently, I'm still at standard 20 gauge.  The only thing I'm apprehensive about is getting them to shrink back down to standard 20 once I'm tired of the spirals.


----------



## badkittekitte (Dec 24, 2007)

i love this thread....i am at a 2 gauge and i love it...i wear glass tunnels from hot topic and i really want more jewerly...and im thinking that i want to stretch to a 0 but not sure....and i think plugs on girls is sexy and guys too...just nothing more than like 00 or a bit bigger....i just dont like the look of the huge ones


----------



## kimmy (Dec 24, 2007)

i was at a 00g but i've let them close up, so now they're back to about a 4g or 6g...i wonder if i can still find nice jewelry in such small sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glass tunnels sound niiice.


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 25, 2007)

I finally got back down to a 0 then proceeded onto the 7/16ths (I was so proud!), but sadly at Voodoofest my plugs fell out and they started closing up. So I let them stretch back and right now I've got some 18 gauge spirals in. 

I'd restretch them but it'd be the third time I did, and I'm not sure how healthy that is you know? The idea of my scar tissue tearing scares the shit out of me (it just sounds nasty). Plus I had mono and sometimes my lymphnodes swell up and my lobes swell up too. It's nasty and with gauged ears it was just not a look I'd recommend.

I just go weak at the knee for guys with gauges. Makes me swoon, haha.


----------



## cocolette (Dec 30, 2007)

omg same


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 30, 2007)

ice recently changed my mind,
and im going up to a 5/8


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 31, 2007)

I had 0g for about a year, and then took them out.  This was about 1.5 years ago.  My lobes are still very stretchy, though, and I can wear everything from 14g-4g fine.  I can probably put in 2g if I wanted to.  This past October I put in 8g after not wearing anything in my ears for a year, and ended up at 4g I think by the mid month mark... then took them out a few weeks later.

I can't stand the "stretched ear stink" or whatever you call it.  I'd wash the plugs and holes every day, and it'd still be there.  Yuck.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 26, 2010)

i know this thread is very very old aha
but i recently started the process of ear stretching 




the main hole in my left ear is a 10 while the second hole is a 14, the main hole in my right ear is a 12 and the second hole is a 14 too.

i had the taper fall out in my right ear so it closed up and i had to start the process over again. so it looks pretty dumb with two different sized plugs aha

i plan on going to an 8.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to be a 0g, hoping to get to 00g then someday 1/2".. However, my tapers and plugs would fall out constantly and close up in a matter of minutes so I just gave up. I love the look of stretched ears and was so upset when I just couldn't get mine to cooperate, unfortunately.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 10, 2010)

i finally have both of them at a 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i really dont know if i plan on going bigger or staying where im at now though. 
it really just depends on my mood i guess 
aha


----------



## imthebeesknees (Aug 12, 2010)

I have 1-inch ears, and i`ve had stretched ears for almost 8 years.  I love having streteched ears, but do not think they are for everyone considering there`s no going back after a certain size (unless you want to have surgery).

I have a lot of jewelery, from bling plugs to silicone tunnels.  And I love getting new jewelery, I get most of my stuff from my local tattoo shops, I can get some wicked deals so it almost beats shopping online.  I`ve ordered from bodyartforms.com before and they`re really reasonable. 

I must say my biggest pet peeve with being tattooed and have large gauged ears is when people respond to my image with `Aren`t you worried about what you`re going to look like when you are 80???`

... Well actually, pretty much all older people are covered up from head to toe, wearing pant suits in the summer, hah.  And serisouly, what are you going to be doing when you`re that old anyways...?? If you want to live your life due to how you may look half a century from now, that`s fine with me but it gets really tiring when you hear it non-stop from other people.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
_I must say my biggest pet peeve with being tattooed and have large gauged ears is when people respond to my image with "Aren`t you worried about what you`re going to look like when you are 80??"_

 
LMAO, my mom (and others) always say that to me.  But I tell them all that by the time I'm 80, I'll be fully covered in tats.  So it wouldnt matter if my ears are down to my shoulders.  Shit, my boobs will be down to my knees anyways. haha


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm currently 9/16.  And I would never give up my stretched ears.  I love em!

I had to give up a lot of my piercings (tragus, tounge, industrial, rook, etc.) and cover up some of my tats b/c of my job.  I dont like to conform with my surrounding environment but if its going to pay my bills, I have to suck it up.  Luckily, my boss doesn’t care about the gauges.  

When I was 15, I started with a 6. But once I hit a 0, my damn ears started getting larger by it self.  Now a days, I go a day without any jewelry and it shrinks to ½.  Then I wear jewelry for a straight week, and the ½ gauges fall out of my ears while I’m sleeping or showering.  I think it’s funny.

The only thing I hate about stretched ears is the SMELL! Eww!  Like dirty belly button, haha.


----------



## obscuria (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm currently at 00, considering going bigger eventually, but I'm happy with the size of them now. I get my jewelry from either my tattoo/piercing shop I go to or online at bodyartforms.com


----------



## imthebeesknees (Aug 14, 2010)

I know what covering up and giving up peircings is like, I have no peircings exept for my ears and all of my tats have to be covered at work, even my finger tat... I waitress at a semi-classy chineese resturant so they're pretty strict about things like that.  So don't worry you're not the only one!! At least we're making money!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're lucky your ears still shrink, mine never do!! I can have nothig in mine for a couple days and they stay the same!! Which i HATE because mine are a teeensy bit over an inch so my jewelery falls out a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So be happy yours shrinks!!


Haha yeah its pretty gross when they smell like that, I think everyone is different because ever since I've been at an inch mine don't smell.  But my boyfriend has been at an inch even longer than me and his still stink.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 14, 2010)

Ditto on the 00 - I've been this size since I was 19 or 20.

I contemplated going larger, but again like someone else said, its not for everyone and I wouldn't want to have to pay for the cosmetic surgery to have them clipped and reshaped....gag. So right now I'm content with the size.

I work in customer service and go to a lot of metal shows - so seeing other people with larger guages makes me jealous and want to stretch more lol. My bf says I should stop at where I am...but a part of me still wants 'em bigger. 

Thing is, my lobes are really thick and my right ear has always given me trouble. I've had 3 blow-outs in that ear (and if you don't know what a blow-out is, its basically when you stretch too fast and the flesh inside explodes into the outer area of the hole....effing disgusting LOL). It didnt't hurt, and its not an open sore gushing blood or anything....but the look of fleshy skin outside the hole is not hot! Its back to normal now....but holy piss it scared me into not wanting to stretch for awhile!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_The only thing I hate about stretched ears is the SMELL! *Eww! Like dirty belly button, haha*._

 
lmmmmmaaaoooo! Ahahahahaha! Yep...I still get that every now and then. I try to wash with Tea Tree Oil now.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 15, 2010)

*stretched

gauged ears is incorrect.


----------



## tottui (Aug 23, 2010)

i love stretched ears! on guys and on girls! I just recently stretched from 4g to 2g and I'm in LOVE!.. I used to have 4g about two years ago but I had to take the plugs out because of work (I was an elementary school teacher and it was prohibited to use any kind of jewelry). At the beginning I would take them out while working and put them back on afterwards but it was a pain! lol.. So I took them out and they completely closed to the point that I couldn't even wear regular gauged earrings.. so then I decided to get them scalpeled (sp?) to a 4g and 3 days ago I stretched them to a 2g and I LOVEEEEEE IT!!!!

I also have my nose pierced, 2 2nd lobe piercings, 3 cartilage piercings, belly, 2 macros, 1 inner conch, and 1 tragus piercings. I also had my nipple pierced but it closed up when I got my boob job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I also have 1 tattoo (coheed and cambria lyrics)

What other mods do you guys have???


----------



## Junkie (Sep 2, 2010)

^^

Currently:

4 Tats - ribs, upper back, lower back and chest

Industrial
Tragus
Conch
Lobes
Nipples
Belly Button

Retired? LOL long ass list!

-Inverted Belly Button
-Sternum
-Rook
-Tragus (other ear)
-Bridge
-Tongue x2 (10g & 12g)
-Nostril (pierced and retired more times than I can count)
-Septum
-Medusa
-Labret
-Lobes x2 (other than my 00g's - 2 regular 18g are retired on each ear)
-Eyebrows x2 (beside eachother - though its been pierced x3, once retired before)

I was leaning towards my nape, corsets (temp of course), anti-eyebrow, cheeks and several other ear ones....and then I grew up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

I wanted my Christina done at one point - but I'm far too squeamish for someone to be poking around my crotch. It was embarassing enough getting the nipples done hahahahaha!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Sep 3, 2010)

My body mods are 

currently:
one tattoo on my hip
10g stretched ears 
one 14g ear


retired:
nose (done a couple times)
belly button (also done a couple times)
lower labret 
random ear piercings


i have my tonsils out last christmas so i had to take all my piercings out. being only seventeen its a pain to get a parent to go with me to get any of them redone. so im waiting till im eightteen to redo a majority of them. thank goodness i only have 25 more days!


----------



## EdgyTrends86 (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine are an inch (25mm) they are my blood sweat and tears and hopefully, sephora wont penalize me or not accept me into their wokr place for having them


----------



## bosskitty (May 4, 2012)

I did have mine up to 14mm or 16mm (I'm from the UK)  I have to take my piercings out for work and i miss my stretch because I let it close up a bit. I might stretch it up again soon I feel werid without it.


----------



## rubytitania (May 9, 2012)

Mine are 5mm (4g) - tiny but I love them! Sometimes I feel like going bigger but I stay at this size for a few reasons: - I have quite small ears and I think this size suits me - I have regular 16g second and third lobe piercings and they're quite close to my firsts. I think I'd have to heal and re-pierce them if I went any bigger and I don't want to do that. - I prefer spirals, ornate jewellery and hanging designs to plugs and there are more of these styles available in smaller sizes. Plus, I can easily wear my old regular earrings through silicone tunnels and they're just fine  - I have spent a fortune on 4g jewellery and really can't afford to re-purchase it all in a larger size!  I buy pretty much all my jewellery from BAF - it's awesome. Right now I'm wearing emerald green glass spirals :eyelove:


----------



## Kittily (Feb 2, 2013)

Little bit of a bump, if that's ok? 
  	I love stretched ears. One of mine is stretched (I don't know why I haven't bothered with the other...weird)
  	Mine is 12mm, I don't know what that is in 'gauge' terms. I love mine though, but I have been wearing the same tunnel for ages! I need to order a few plugs soon I think.


----------

